# Smoke on the water, AR



## dollarbill (Mar 27, 2010)

The team I was helpin' (Denver Cajun Krewe) finished 32nd out of 228 total with a 7th place call in pork! YA!!!  We hit a really shitty storm in OK and stopped at a rest stop to pee. It took us 6 1/2 hours to go 200 miles. Most likely i'll enter next year if all goes well. Met alot of really good people too. $100,000 was up for grabs.


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 27, 2010)

That is cool DB, finished way ahead of the unnamed TV celebrity, way to go! Bummer on the delay, but probably worth it.


----------

